# Plastic Fermenter Buckets



## RigDiver (Sep 18, 2004)

Can some one tell me what the code on a plastic bucket, is for food grade?


----------



## masta (Sep 18, 2004)

Jim,


I checked all my 6 plastic fermenters and don't see a code that denotes food grade, but they all say "Made from 100% Food Grade Materials" on them.


----------



## RigDiver (Sep 19, 2004)

Masta, Thanx for the info.


----------



## Maui Joe (Sep 22, 2004)

Jim, go on line at "Google" and type in "food grade containers" that site will show you various containers and the codes which would describe containers for all eatable foods, certain containers for liquids both consumable, solvents, paints, etc. A good site for knowledge!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 1, 2005)

I kid you not, I was at a sugar house a few years ago and the guys gathering pails (5 gallon buckets) said TEXACO on them...


----------



## Hippie (Mar 1, 2005)

To use for wine? Your kidding right? I guess they were not used.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 1, 2005)

not wine they used them to collect their maple sap


----------



## Hippie (Mar 1, 2005)

Texaco collects maple sap?


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 1, 2005)

They didn't sell the stuff, then, I should hope. I mean, I use non-food grade stuff now and then, but..... it's just for me....





BTW, I'm getting quite confused.... Wasn't the maple-syrup thread somewhere else?


----------



## Hippie (Mar 2, 2005)

Round and round and round she goes, where she stops, nobody knows.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 2, 2005)

Don't make fun of me, Glenvall!


I might just have to go down to Arkansas and kick someone in the butt!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 4, 2005)

I was merely quoting in old hillbilly song while refering to the topic going round and round.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 4, 2005)

Well, we should get back on topic:





Plastic Fermenter Buckets: a.k.a. Primaries.


I usually use food-grade primaries with a lid. I used to drill a hole in the top for an airlock, but now I just rest the lid on the top and cover with a towel until I rack into the carboy.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm drilling holes in my primary covers big enough to get the wine thief into and using a stopper to hold the airlock.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 4, 2005)

Stinkie, I think you might be way overthinking it. All you will need for the bucket fermentation is to remove the lid and dip some out to test SG, after about 5-7 days.


----------

